# Next Day air question for Sirius



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi, all I ordered the Sirius boombox. I am in the process of dumping local radio-I ordered the item today and had it sent next day air. Would I get the unit by Sat or Monday. Am hoping Saturday but monday will work. Probably next spring I will get the home antenna and have the boombox either in the kitchen or living room. Would appreciate a response max.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Did you order it from Sirius' website? Unless something has changed they don't do same day shipping. When I got Sirius 2 years ago I used a promo code from howardsterncountdown.com but order directly from Sirius. I opted for 2 day express since it was only a few bucks more then standard, next day air was $25 or something like that. I placed my order on Thursday 10/21/04 and my hardware arrived a week later on 10/28/04.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

better to buy from a store like bestbuy


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

True. Unless it's a great deal, I'd rather buy something in the store then online. Plus if there's a problem or it's not what you expected you can take it back for a refund/exchange right away.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, all, just wanted to let you know that I got the Boombox yesterday at 11:30 ordered it on Thursday on Sirius website. So far so good. Pretty much have Sirius in every room of the house. Am getting good signal strentgh about 3-7 bars. 

I may add a home antenna this spring and leave a boombox in the living and family room. Am going to try to get signal in the basement I don't think it will work-Thanks again a very happy Sirius subscriber max.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

im glad its working for you


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Cool! So which receiver do you have and what boombox did you just get?


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Steve I got the Sirius sportster boombox the gray one on the website with a Sirius sporster receiver-It was a bundle deal. On a sad note I couldn't get a signal in the basement-will have to listen to local radio when I work out but they have a few good fm stations-- Max.


----------

